# Anyone get emails from the forum?



## Confusticated (Sep 11, 2010)

I have my options set up to get an email when a PM or friend request comes my way. A few months ago the feature stopped working. Is this a problem everyone is experiencing? Recently I find myself checking TTF all the time to see if I have PMs. I can't stop myself... hope I can get my email notifications back.:*D


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 12, 2010)

Why is no one answering? I've got a feeling the reason no new users have registered in the last couple of months is that the validation email is not going out. Could it be?!?!

:*down:*p:*eek::*up:*mad::*down:*o:*D:*up:*up


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 12, 2010)

As Turgon said the other day, and someone else before him said "It's almost: _'All that is necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing.'"_. 

And look, you were all going about ya business like nothing were amiss... I think I should get an award.:*p

Though thankfully I've just been informed by investigator Ivan that 90% of those attempting to register during this time have been spam. But, we agree, that doesn't make it any better.:*(


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Sep 12, 2010)

If I don't get any subscribed thread e-mails I believe I shall cry...does this affect those as well? (Well, I exaggerate, but really...this is not acceptable) *crosses fingers, hopes it's working*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, dapence found what was causing the problem and fixed it. Thanks, Dave. 

Not sure if this will also affect past registrations (that are still listed as awaiting email confirmation) or just future ones. If it doesn't, I'll just approve them manually.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 13, 2010)

People can register now?! Great news! :*D

And I got my email notifications back.... :*D


Second ya thanks Sharkey, well done dapence!


----------

